# Saw 7



## Lucy Bones (Nov 1, 2010)

No...
Just fucking, no.
Fuck you, Twisted Pictures.
You fucked up a good franchise with your lust for fake gore and stupid shit.
Fuck you.
Terrible ending.
Suck my dick.

(I refuse to call it Saw 3D.)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 2, 2010)

disgusting


----------



## Asswings (Nov 2, 2010)

That franchise was ever good?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

HA HA, you paid money to see that XD


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 2, 2010)

There's always been people who have talked shit about the newest Saw movie out at the time and despite that I've always loved it, I'm hoping this will be the same. Although I won't be that surprised if I don't like the way the series is concluded.

I guess I'm just sadistic and like to watch people being tortured to death in the fight for their own survival :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't understand why people like these movies...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> No...
> Just fucking, no.
> Fuck you, Twisted Pictures.
> You fucked up a good franchise with your lust for fake gore and stupid shit.
> ...


 
Its cause they went "FUCK IT, we cant do Saw 7 then do a Saw 8, lets just get the series done and over with so we can do something else"



Asswings said:


> That franchise was ever good?


pass Saw 3...no


----------



## Ben (Nov 2, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> There's always been people who have talked shit about the newest Saw movie out at the time and despite that I've always loved it, I'm hoping this will be the same. Although I won't be that surprised if I don't like the way the series is concluded.
> 
> I guess I'm just sadistic and like to watch people being tortured to death in the fight for their own survival :V


 
Unfortunately, this movie doesn't have a single leg to stand on. The film brings absolutely no sense of closure, to the point where they kind of -have- to make Saw VIII. Considering I don't trust Marcus and Patrick (the writers) to pen a good ending though, I'd rather just let Saw fade into obscurity, and never hear from it again.


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 2, 2010)

I can always kill someone to see flesh fly in my face all real-like :V


----------



## Willow (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You fucked up a good franchise with your lust for fake gore and stupid shit.


 Isn't that all the series has ever been? 

Also, good franchise is a misnomer I believe, or an oxymoron. Whichever one works best.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> Isn't that all the series has ever been?
> 
> Also, good franchise is a misnomer I believe, or an oxymoron. Whichever one works best.


 
Believe it or not, at one point, it actually had a linear plot.
Then they decided to fuck it in the bumhole.



Crysix Fousen said:


> Its cause they went "FUCK IT, we cant do Saw 7 then do a Saw 8, lets just get the series done and over with so we can do something else"


 
Saw 7 ended on another fucking cliff hanger, they didn't end shit.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> pass Saw 3...no



Agreed.  Saw 4 and on is crap.  I'll probably only watch 7 if there's nothing else to do just to see how Chester (from Linkin Park) gets killed off.


----------



## Jude (Nov 2, 2010)

I've seen Saw 1-3 and the first half of four. I have no desire to see the rest of it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2010)

This should be titled "Saw 2", and created years ago.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 2, 2010)

I _really_ want to see it, but I don't know if I can. I might this weekend, if possible.



DrumFur said:


> I've seen Saw 1-3 and the first half of four. I have no desire to see the rest of it.


 
4 sucked ass, but 5 was pretty good, if my memory's not playing with me.  I haven't seen 6, though.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Saw 6 was so bad my memory has blocked it out of sheer horror (and not from the gore).  I could have SWORN Saw 3D _was_ Saw 6 *L*


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 2, 2010)

I honestly liked all of them, I can't really pick a favorite, but if I had to pick a least favorite it would probably be the first one honestly. I really liked how 3 and 4 were actually happening at the same time but you don't really find out until the end(except there's one very subtle hint halfway through, but unless you've already seen it you don't catch it). I liked how 5 showed how selfish people will become when it comes down to a fight for their life, instead of being rational and actually trying to work together. I've only seen 6 once so I don't completely remember it, but I remember that the "tests" were a bit more twisted than the previous movies.

There are actually a lot of good points made about people in general and how the human mind works in these movies. I can understand why a lot of people don't like these movies but there's so much about them that I love(including how the storyline doesn't always make complete sense the first time watching it), even all the cliff hanger endings because they add to the suspense.

I think it's funny that some people are so stupid that they think Jigsaw is still alive and comment on the youtube trailers saying "When's Jigsaw gonna die goddamnit?!", especially when they've seen all the movies.

When 7 comes out on DVD I want to watch all of them back to back, though I'm sure many of you would consider that a complete waste of 12 hours.


----------



## wernier (Mar 30, 2011)

Scaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy movie i loved it.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2011)

Uhhgh...Newbies. >.>


----------

